# Blue tricolors



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I love the curly babies! Nice mice moustress.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful babies


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

oooh, lovely! I love the curls!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
They are beautiful.
Congrats for the litter.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats! I Love them!


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Gorgeous! I love how the mom keeps looking at the camera, "These are my babies. Can I help you?" lol


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Moustress, if I ever move to the states one day, it will be solely to find you and abscond with your blue tri lines :lol: They are amazingly pretty babies and mothers, absolutely sick with envy


----------



## Radical Mice (Mar 24, 2013)

I love their colors! Cute babies


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks to all of you! RL has kept me away for a couple of weeks, but here are some new photos. There are two litters from the two blue tri does; one is about four weeks old, the other about three weeks old.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

I like black-eyed, with little white best, as their coat reminds me of marble - cuties!


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh. These guys are gorgeous! Must say I prefer the dark eyed's to the pinks, but they are all lovely :3


----------

